# RCI Minnesota Resorts



## bccash63 (Jul 5, 2008)

North Beach Resort in Park Rapids or Breezy Point Resort near Brainerd?
This would be for a July visit.  Went to Breezy last July--trying to decide if we want to  return or try another resort. thanx, Dawn


----------



## eakhat (Jul 5, 2008)

*Breezy Point over North Beach*

We stayed at North Beach several years ago (5-8 years), and it was in very poor shape.  We would have no desire to return unless they spent considerable money updating the resort.  It is on a lake, and it is close to Itasca State Park, but I would take Breezy Point over North Beach.


----------

